# new 5



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

I just finished a two day driving course at BMW's Performance Center in South Carolina. First of all, any who have considered this class shoud do it! It is a bargain and well worth the money - plus it's loads of fun!

While we were there they let us prowl around a new E60 2004 530 and 545. The 530 was a 6 speed; I don't think it had the sports package. The 545 was a SMG with the sports package (featuring huge 275/40-18 rear tires). Driving was not allowed but we were able to sit in the seats, turn the engine on, shift the gears and play with the controls (in the 530). First, to build on what others have said, the car does look much better in person. I still like the E39 better, but I can tell this look will grow on me (hell, the 760iL with 19" Alipina style wheels is starting to look good to me). Wheels make the car; the bigger the wheel, the better this car looks (similar to the 7). The controls and interior seem first-rate, although I still wish the dash was still angled slightly to the driver. The car is lighter than the E39 and feels it: the doors and trunk don't seem as solid and don't close with the same thunk as the current car. Still, I'm sure the weight savings is worth it. The room in the back was more than in my 530 but the difference was not earth-shattering.

In the end, I'll still reserve judgement until I can drive the car. Although I love my 530 5 speed, I'm a horrible car junkie and may move up in the next year. My considerations are the E60 545 or a late model E39 M5. After driving the E39 M5 as part of the driving course (WOW!), this car is currently in the lead. I will test a 545 first though...

Incidentally, I also drove a '03 SMG M3 (drives like a race car and made me more of a possible believer in the SMG than I would have thought possible) and an '03 760iL (I'm sure it is a great luxury car, but through the course we were driving, and having just driven the other cars mentioned, no thank you).

My instructers, Matt and Mike, were excellent; if they ever read this - thanks again. In fairness, I should mentions that the standard two-day car clinic does not always include drives in the M cars; this happens as class size and availability dictate. Even without this, the class (skidpad sliding, etc.) was absolutely great!

Kevin


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

KevinM said:


> I just finished a two day driving course at BMW's Performance Center in South Carolina. First of all, any who have considered this class shoud do it! It is a bargain and well worth the money - plus it's loads of fun!
> 
> 
> KevinM said:
> ...


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

It was the 2 day car clinic. They also offer a one-day car clinic. This clinic uses mainly 330s and convers both basic performance driivng and safety. For those who already have skills in performance driving, the 2 day M school (there is also and advanced M school) may be the appriopriate class.

Kevin


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

Check out http://www.bmwusa.com/,
They just updated the site with the new 5, including build your own.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

autobahn said:


> Check out http://www.bmwusa.com/,
> They just updated the site with the new 5, including build your own.


I just built my own and well.... : puke:

I configured it with almost the same options I have on my 03 and the MSRP was about 3k more.
The 18" wheels that come with the SP are too plain. I was really hoping I would get used to this car by now, but im not


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

RCK said:


> I just built my own and well.... : puke:
> 
> I configured it with almost the same options I have on my 03 and the MSRP was about 3k more.
> The 18" wheels that come with the SP are too plain. I was really hoping I would get used to this car by now, but im not


I agree - I was surprised at the extra cost. My car went from 47K to almost 52K! This seems a big jump, especially when the E60 545i (s) 6-speed will start at at bit over 54K. In the past the E39 540i (s) 6-speed has included most of the needed options; if this is the same for the 545i, it will be a bargain (something tells me this will not be the case, however). The E39 M5 is looking even better...


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

One thing that got me on the 5 is the LCD. If I am going to have it, then I should have Navigation to round it out. Not much of a toy with out it. Without Nav, why have the screen. Also, I think the screen in greyscale if you do not have Nav. And then of course, Nav is delayed until March 04. Of course, if you get Nav, might as well get the HUD. Price just keeps going up and up. Sticking with my 04 330xi I got on order. Almost switched, but too expensive. And then of course, I would have to wait until March for the options.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

autobahn said:


> One thing that got me on the 5 is the LCD. If I am going to have it, then I should have Navigation to round it out. Not much of a toy with out it. Without Nav, why have the screen. Also, I think the screen in greyscale if you do not have Nav. And then of course, Nav is delayed until March 04. Of course, if you get Nav, might as well get the HUD. Price just keeps going up and up. Sticking with my 04 330xi I got on order. Almost switched, but too expensive. And then of course, I would have to wait until March for the options.


 :yumyum: 330xi.. .Yuuuummmmy


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

autobahn said:


> One thing that got me on the 5 is the LCD. If I am going to have it, then I should have Navigation to round it out. Not much of a toy with out it. Without Nav, why have the screen. Also, I think the screen in greyscale if you do not have NAV.


It's not greyscale without the NAV. I was in a new 2004 530i 6-Speed last Friday and the screen was multicolor.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> It's not greyscale without the NAV. I was in a new 2004 530i 6-Speed last Friday and the screen was multicolor.


Nice interior shot! :thumbup: 
Got any more pics?


----------



## sraj (Jun 23, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> It's not greyscale without the NAV. I was in a new 2004 530i 6-Speed last Friday and the screen was multicolor.


Dave, it's hard to tell from the pictures, but I get the impression that interior materials and fit/finish may be down a notch from the E39. Would love to be corrected on this, though. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

sraj said:


> Dave, it's hard to tell from the pictures, but I get the impression that interior materials and fit/finish may be down a notch from the E39. Would love to be corrected on this, though. Any comments would be appreciated.


This was a 530i, so the interior trim was black, rather than rich looking wood. In my opinion, that cheapens the look a bit. The rest of the interior was up to BMW's standards. The seat leather looked very familiar and the dash plastic was the same, high quality stuff used on the E39. I didn't see anything glaringly cheap looking like, for example, the numeric keypad that pops out of the dash in the new 7-Series.

I would imagine a 545i with dark wood trim would look very nice. If I get my hands on a new 5-series with different trim in the next week or so, I'll take some more photos.


----------



## Shibbel (Aug 12, 2003)

By black I assume you mean the Anthracite Maple Wood...because that's what's pictured. Does it really look cheap in person? Why?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

KevinM said:


> This seems a big jump, especially when the E60 545i (s) 6-speed will start at at bit over 54K.


It's really a tad over $57,000 to start-- there is an error on the pricing sheet that makes it appear that the base price is $54,xxx, but then below it lists a line item of $3,xxx for the sport package. They won't make a 545i 6-speed manual/SMG without Sport, so it really starts out at $57,xxx. I hope they'll fix that error soon, because many people are getting confused when they see that.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Shibbel said:


> By black I assume you mean the Anthracite Maple Wood...because that's what's pictured. Does it really look cheap in person? Why?


As you can see in the photo, it looks like my kitchen's black granite countertop when it's covered with fingerprints and grease. There's just something about that wood grain pattern that makes it look dirty, even when it's not. It's not my cup of tea. It could just have been the angle of the lighting when I saw it, as well as the effect of my camera flash.


----------

